# if you like mustard (pre-rub) then you will love this ~



## tasunkawitko (Aug 9, 2009)

tried this as a pre-rub slather for the first time today - very much worth doing and works like a charm:

TJ's barbecue slather

1 generous cup light brown sugar
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp white pepper
1 can of flat beer
32 oz. yellow mustard
2 tbsp your favorite hot sauce.

my wife is a non-hot-sauce person, so i substituted worcestershire sauce with outstanding results!


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds good but how does one get flat beer 
never heard of such a thing once ya pop the top ya just grab another one.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 9, 2009)

thats what I was thinking..


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 9, 2009)

yep, guys - i struggled with this problem myself but finally just cracked one open and tossed it in the blender by itself in order to whip it flat - once the foam settled it was all good ~


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2009)

ya did what to a cold one


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 9, 2009)

*Sacrilege*, that's what it is... LOL


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## the iceman (Aug 10, 2009)

What? You guys have never had a "beer smoothie"???


----------



## the iceman (Aug 10, 2009)

The pre-rub sounds tasty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Perhaps it's time to trade in on a newer model. I hear congress just extended the "cash for clunkers" deal.


----------

